# HORSE FLY BONNET/MASK KNITTED ONLY



## wagwonderwear (Apr 18, 2011)

hello, I know this has been around before and only crochet ones were found but I wondered if anyone had since located a kknitting pattern for these for those of us for whom crochet is still a wondrously mysterious art!
Any help would be great, my sister and her daughetr would love one of these but neither of us crochets!
can anyone convert crochet patterns to knitting ones?
Cheers look forwrad to all of your help!
Emma


----------



## wagwonderwear (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi I know this has been around before but did anyone mange to locate a knitting pattern for these items? i cant crochet!
Emma


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Have you tried doing a Google search?


----------



## wagwonderwear (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yes! All I get are crochet ones. Am sure I saw a knitted one somewhere but it has slipped out of this universe.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

Logan would love this. Never thought to knit an ear net. Have you tried disecting a crocheted ear net to measure the pieces? Two elongated triangles for each ear. A broad triangle for the forelock. Sew them together. Pick up stitches at the crown. Then do a lace stitch to hold the throatlatch cord. Voila! You're ready for the jumper ring with a customized ear net. 
I have to finish a Christmas present first before I attempt anything new. But you've given me a great idea.
Got to go. Took the day off work and have a dressage lesson this morning!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's a link to a crochet one, if it helps with the design - thought note there aren't actually any 'ear covers' ...

http://www.**************/shopexd.asp?id=1126&bc=no


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

wagwonderwear said:


> hello, I know this has been around before and only crochet ones were found but I wondered if anyone had since located a kknitting pattern for these for those of us for whom crochet is still a wondrously mysterious art!
> Any help would be great, my sister and her daughetr would love one of these but neither of us crochets!
> can anyone convert crochet patterns to knitting ones?
> Cheers look forwrad to all of your help!
> Emma


Found this one, at last ... on Ravelry ....

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knittyhorse/pastel-knitted-fly-net


----------



## wagwonderwear (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ever so, ever so much, dont know why my search on ravelry didnt bring this one up?? anyway I have passed this on to my sister, now waiting for the cries of help to start!
Emma


----------



## Kristen-6166 (Jan 26, 2011)

I found this somehow, took a pic
Looks well written, I'll post when I'm finished!


----------

